# Downloads - Movies, TV shows, Music, etc.



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I know a lot of people here have to be downloading movies, tv shows, music here, so I was wondering what sites you guys were using to do it. If this is not to be discussed here, then my apologies. PM me then... 

I tried to use some torrents and they don't seem to work so I don't know if I am either doing it wrong or if the torrents are blocked here.

I am looking mainly for sites to download some tv shows and movies and although free is the best, I am willing to pay to use a service. Just need to know what is reputable site. Hit me up.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

that's ok as long as it doesn't go off topic, otherwise we'll move it to our brand new shiny lounge 

what's not ok is to discuss how to bypass the internet blocks, see prohibited content, etc.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just noticed the lounge!! I'm going there right now!! :clap2: 

@Indo: I'll PM you


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Warez-bb.org + Fileserve premium account


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can manage to get hulu to work with a work around, and watch the latest tv shows.


----------



## rahbat85 (Apr 9, 2011)

i use bit comet lets u download everything ur looking for


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some people on Du have had issues with torrents. You should google port forwarding if you have something like a router. Basically you need to be connectable though I have seen torrents work even if you're not. Public torrent sites don't always offer good speeds which is why I avoid them for most of the my stuff.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> You can manage to get hulu to work with a work around, and watch the latest tv shows.


could you PM me how one could do that ?


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Apparently, though I wouldn't dream of using it myself of course, there is something called Vuze.

Warez-bb.org is, according to a good source, a decent option forum wise, wouldn't bother with premium accounts though, so I have been told, plentiful mirrors being available.

Keep it under your hat, this is all hearsay.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Im with Du in JLT and have no problems using torrents with utorrent and tpb.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

tootall said:


> Im with Du in JLT and have no problems using torrents with utorrent and tpb.


I have Du and in the Marina and am having some issue with BitTorrent and Vuze. These are the programs I used back home, but they don't seem to work here so I assumed that the UAE did not allow torrents. But if you are getting it to work then help me out. I tried going to the Vuze forums but apparently that is blocked for me.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> I have Du and in the Marina and am having some issue with BitTorrent and Vuze. These are the programs I used back home, but they don't seem to work here so I assumed that the UAE did not allow torrents. But if you are getting it to work then help me out. I tried going to the Vuze forums but apparently that is blocked for me.


According to my source, Vuze has been working ok, speeds vary, it may be a matter of reinstalling the program, I guess you would have tried that.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Well using utorrent (microtorrent) isn't as simple as using vuze it is still pretty easy. Just download utorrent and install and then visit thepiratebay.org, search for what you want, download the torrent and open it and it should start up in utorrent. Naturally I use it to download freeware programs only


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

harrypalmer said:


> According to my source, Vuze has been working ok, speeds vary, it may be a matter of reinstalling the program, I guess you would have tried that.


Yeah, i have tried that. But I am trying to figure out which Vuze version (4.6.04?) is the latest but since I can't open the website, I can't confirm that. I just loaded the version I had back home (4.6.0.0) 

If you have another version, would be so kind to email it to me?


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Yeah, i have tried that. But I am trying to figure out which Vuze version (4.6.04?) is the latest but since I can't open the website, I can't confirm that. I just loaded the version I had back home (4.6.0.0)
> 
> If you have another version, would be so kind to email it to me?


I have been informed that there are issues with the vuze website, technical rather than sinister is the current thinking but who knows.

try download.cnet.com or azureus.sourceforge.net


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

harrypalmer said:


> I have been informed that there are issues with the vuze website, technical rather than sinister is the current thinking but who knows.
> 
> try download.cnet.com or azureus.sourceforge.net


hahaha... I just tried cnet, but it keeps timing out. 
I tried sourcefrog last night and I keep getting the UAE blocked message.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> hahaha... I just tried cnet, but it keeps timing out.
> I tried sourcefrog last night and I keep getting the UAE blocked message.


My source hopes it's a technical issue and it will be better in a day or two, otherwise it's goodbye vuze.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^I hope so as well... I will use the other links and website for the time being.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

have been using bittorrent with etisalat for more than a year now without any hiccups. use piratebay or kickasstorrents for the torrents itself


----------



## Earthangel13 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been downloading from vuze for a long time and i stopped for 6months now..i tried to search some movies but cant find any.. Seeders are only only 2-20 with a very low rank.. My vuze is the updated version..is there something wrong with torrent sites?or is it vuze?


----------



## Earthangel13 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ei guys! U may check torrentroom... it is blocked with du...only works with etisalat..


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

i don't know if this is what you are asking, but i have been doing it for years, so i thought i should share it... download the uTorrent software of course and then visit EZTV - TV Torrents Online , this website is awesome, it has all the torrents for all tv shows coming daily, so i can watch them almost on the same day they go out.

after 2 weeks of no internet at home, when i got it back the website wasn't working for 3 days, i was soooooooo sad  ... like i felt i was missing the right episodes for all my fav shows, but now the website is working and "life is bright" again 

hope it helps


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Warez-bb.org + Fileserve premium account


Cannot access warex.bb without a registration, which is closed. Can you help?


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Yeah, i have tried that. But I am trying to figure out which Vuze version (4.6.04?) is the latest but since I can't open the website, I can't confirm that. I just loaded the version I had back home (4.6.0.0)
> 
> If you have another version, would be so kind to email it to me?


It should update automatically.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

...plus I have no issues using vuze and getting torrents from any number of torrent websites.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Torrents are outdated. I have been using news servers for years now. The speed is great once you get to choose the right source files to download. Google on it. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

thank you creative4art... finally someone that knows where to actually grab the latest and best quality downloads. I was reading this thread and was just about to post until I saw your reply. torrents are out-dated and dangerous... I have never used it and never will. NG's & nzb's are the way to go.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^Explain?


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

canesfan4life said:


> thank you creative4art... finally someone that knows where to actually grab the latest and best quality downloads. I was reading this thread and was just about to post until I saw your reply. torrents are out-dated and dangerous... I have never used it and never will. NG's & nzb's are the way to go.


Yeh just saw this post now. Thanks. =)

Once you start using NZBs and know how to use it, you will never feel like going back to torrents.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

ThePirateBay whoop!

and i use uTorrent. Best client ever


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

On recommendation of the forum I tried newsgroups. It's faster, gets round proxies but couldn't really get my head around it and doesn't really aid browsing.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

creative4art said:


> Torrents are outdated. I have been using news servers for years now. The speed is great once you get to choose the right source files to download. Google on it. You wont be disappointed.


Googled it, and I am still none-the-wiser. 

Personally I am very happy using torrents and get all that I need very quickly so there is little incentive for me to change.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> On recommendation of the forum I tried newsgroups. It's faster, gets round proxies but couldn't really get my head around it and doesn't really aid browsing.


what did you mean "aid browsing" ?

Try VCDQ.com to see the details of the nzb prints and screenshots.


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Get started by reading about UseNet and NNTP here:
Usenet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Read about NZB files here:
NZB - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Best News Providers
Usenet Newsgroups Service, News Servers, Usenet Access - Giganews <== 4 (Things you can't talk about here) included with Diamond Plan
Usenet Newsgroup Server | Cheap Usenet Access from Supernews <== Fast and cheapest
Usenet Newsgroups Made Easy - Free Usenet Trial! | Easynews <== High Availibilty

You'll need Quickpar:
QuickPar for Windows

and WinRAR:
WinRAR archiver, a powerful tool to process RAR and ZIP files
or
WinRAR (32-bit) - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

The best UseNet search database:
Binsearch -- Usenet search engine (Use the Advanced Search)

NZB (ver 0.25) creator:
alt.binz | Usenet progy

Happy hunting!

KK


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

creative4art said:


> what did you mean "aid browsing" ?


Finding stuff by chance or something you'd forgotten about. I download at lot of UK telly but obviously don't look at the schedules so when looking at torrents I can see a new series I was not aware of or a current affairs programme has an interesting subject matter this week.

It's all on one site and seems easier to browse.


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Finding stuff by chance or something you'd forgotten about. I download at lot of UK telly but obviously don't look at the schedules so when looking at torrents I can see a new series I was not aware of or a current affairs programme has an interesting subject matter this week.
> It's all on one site and seems easier to browse.


It just depends on where you look.

The main advantage of NZB files are it comes with PAR files. These files can repair incomplete or damaged downloads within minutes and give you the complete thing! Say you have 8Gigs on a bluray movie and there are 5 zips missing.... not a problem. Fix it with QuickPar and you are good to go! I used to use Torrents long time back and always ran into problems like incomplete downloads at 99%... or different speeds at diferent times a day... The speed is always consistent with news servers.

It takes a little bit of getting used to. Not for chumps


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

I still don't really understand the advantage, or even what they are. What is NZB? "NZB is an XML-based file format for retrieving posts from NNTP (Usenet) servers" I have no idea what that means. And what's a newsgroup? A USenet "a worldwide distributed Internet discussion system" again I am none-the-wiser. Torrents are outdated because usenet "The speed is great once you get to choose the right source files" err isn't that the same with torrents? Get the right source files and it's super fast? Torrent files are widely available, new torrents are well seeded, and they are easy to use = (1) go to piratebay (2) search for programme (3) errr, download it.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

PS I guess I am a chump lol


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Southak said:


> I still don't really understand the advantage, or even what they are. What is NZB? "NZB is an XML-based file format for retrieving posts from NNTP (Usenet) servers" I have no idea what that means. And what's a newsgroup? A USenet "a worldwide distributed Internet discussion system" again I am none-the-wiser. Torrents are outdated because usenet "The speed is great once you get to choose the right source files" err isn't that the same with torrents? Get the right source files and it's super fast? Torrent files are widely available, new torrents are well seeded, and they are easy to use = (1) go to piratebay (2) search for programme (3) errr, download it.


NZB is just the file extension. 
Usenet or NewsServers were used earlier on for posting news bulletins or discussions as seen in definitions. It was rarely monitored for piracy so now its this huge loads of servers across the world that has all this pirated data on them that is always on. You do not have to depend on Peers to see if they are online or not. You can find anything and everything on there. 

Process - 
1. Search for NZB releases. Use NZBSearch.net, VCDQ.com, NZBmovieseeker.com
2. Check NFO and screenshot details prior to downloading (to double check the resolution and movie Audio language)
3. Download File
4. If incomplete, can be fixed with par Files (cannot be done with Torrents). 
5. Unrar and enjoy!


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Southak said:


> PS I guess I am a chump lol


I'll b back in Dubai end of the week.... I travel a lot.

It takes all of 10 minutes to explain and best if it is on your computer.

It might cost you a beer for my time.

KR


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

KidRukkus said:


> I'll b back in Dubai end of the week.... I travel a lot.
> 
> It takes all of 10 minutes to explain and best if it is on your computer.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a deal. Msg me when you are back (although there is an explanation above a chance for a beer never goes amiss).


----------

